
Nutritional therapies for mental disorders (2008) [pdf] - amelius
http://download.springer.com/static/pdf/139/art%253A10.1186%252F1475-2891-7-2.pdf?originUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fnutritionj.biomedcentral.com%2Farticle%2F10.1186%2F1475-2891-7-2&token2=exp=1452899350~acl=%2Fstatic%2Fpdf%2F139%2Fart%25253A10.1186%25252F1475-2891-7-2.pdf*~hmac=a2d34603776beca8acf7a243f02c08e1f29dce5bca73ac72b346f22a472a1fc3
======
tcj_phx
I think humans' need for the polyunsaturated oils is vastly over-emphasized.
Omega-6 poisoning (excess consumption) definitely contributed to my
girlfriend's predicament.

------
PaulHoule
It has all the usual suspects supplements that seem to do nothing at all.

